# Memorial Day Swap Meet - Seabrook, NH



## dfa242 (May 17, 2015)

I've never been to this one - just passing it along.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/bik/5026149870.html


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2015)

I've been in that guy shop. But never to the meet.


----------

